# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Cili është mendimi juaj mbi adoptimin e fëmijëve jetimë?!

## DI_ANA

Gjykatat dhe jetimoret mbajne peng femijet jetim


Jonida Tashi
Numri i biresimeve te femijeve jetim per kete vit ka pesuar nje ulje te ndjeshme krahasuar me vitet e kaluara. Rreth 60 femije jane biresuar deri tani gjate ketij viti nga çifte te ndryshme. Shkaku kryesor per uljen e ketij numri eshte ligji i ri, i cili i’u kufizon ketyre femijeve kohen e qendrimit ne jetimore. Por pergjegjese per kete, sipas kreut te Shoqates Kombetare te Jetimeve, jane edhe gjykatat, te cilat kane paraqitur jo pak pengesa per biresimin e ketyre femijeve. Ne nje interviste ekskluzive per gazeten “Albania”, Kadri Aliaj, kryetari Shoqates Kombetare te Jetimeve, njekohesisht dhe oponent ne Shoqaten e Biresimeve nuk nguron te flas hapur per problemet qe hasin jetimet ne vendin tone. Madje, ai ka guximin te nxjerre ne pah edhe paregullsite qe ka verejtur ne jetimoret e vendit. Te njejtin fat si keta jetim ai e ka perjetuar vete, por ndryshimi midis te kaluares se tij dhe kohes se sotme eshte shume i madh, sepse shteti i sotem ndryshe nga ai i kohes se tij, po tregohet shume indiferent me kete kategori njerezish qe jane pjese e tij.
Si eshte numri i biresimeve kete vit?
Ne qofte se gjate viteve te kaluara po marrin nje mase maksimale ka pasur 100 biresime ne vit, gjate viti 2007 me daljen e ligjit te ri, nuk eshte kapur ende kjo shifer deri tani. Me ligjin e vjeter, biresimet beheshin nga gjykatat. Ndersa me ligjin e ri, qe ka dale jo se nuk jane kryer biresime, por shifrat nuk kane qene te peraferta me vitet e kaluara. Ne qofte se, ne vitet e meparshme ka pasur rreth 80-100 biresime ne vit, gjate ketij viti jane bere rreth 60 biresime. Por ka disa arsye pse nuk eshte kapur kjo shifer qe eshte kapur gjate viteve te tjera.
Cilat jane keto arsye?
Arsyeja e pare, eshte se ka pasur pengesa nga ana e gjyqesorit, sepse nuk kane arritur ta pergatisin ne kohe dosjen e braktisjes se femijeve. Keto nuk jane nje rast, por jane disa raste. Dhe megjithe insistimin e Komitetit Shqiptar te Biresimeve, sidomos te kryetares se tij, perseri ka pasur neglizhence ne dhenien ne kohe te vendimit te gjykates per braktisjen e femijes. Pengese tjeter qe kemi vene re eshte edhe mosdhenia nga ana e institucioneve qe rriten keta femije te dosjeve te femijeve qe jane te gatshem per biresim. Arsyeja per kete ka qene se keto institucione disa prej tyre jo te gjitha nuk i kane prure keta femije pavaresisht se kane qene me vendim gjykate per tu biresuar per te ruajtur numrin e personelit dhe kane pritur sa te vijne edhe femije te tjere, te cilet do te kalojne per biresim me pas te kalojne edhe keta te tjeret. Kjo per mua ka qene nje pengese me te vertete kryesore, sepse ka shkaktuar dhe vonesa te vete femijet, sepse zakonisht çiftet shqiptare dhe te huaj deshirojne qe femijet qe duan te biresojne te jene 0-3 vjeç. Ne qofte se ata jane mbi 3-vjeç biresuesit e kane pak te veshtire ti biresojne. Pikerisht per kete arsye Shoqata e Jetimeve dhe Komiteti i Biresimeve, ka kerkuar qe, qe nga dita e pare qe del vendimi nga gjykata per braktisjenn institucioni duhet patjeter qe te bej dosjen gati per t’ja derguar Komitetit te Biresimeve. Arsye tjeter eshte dhe lenia e femijeve neper spitale, te cilet nuk i çojne ne institucion keta femije, por i mbajne infermieret prane institucionit te spitalit dhe kujdesen per ta. Keta femije nuk arrijne qe te marrin dokumentin e braktisjes.
Keni hasur raste te tilla?
Keto raste nuk jane te lejueshme. Nje pune te mire per keto duhet te bej Ministria e Punes dhe administrata, sepse aktualisht keta pergjigjen per te gjithe institucionin. Te tilla raste ne kemi hasur ne Librazhd. Me e keqja eshte se nje femije i lindur ne spitalin e Librazhdit rrinte per 2 vjet atje madje ne nje repart te keq siç eshte ai i infektivit. Deria u detyrua kryetarja e Komitetit te Biresimve dhe ne ta bejme problem ne Ministrine e Shendetesise qe ky femiej te kalonte ne jetimore. Rasti tjeter ka qene Kukes, ku nje femije tjeter eshte mbajtur ne spital.
Kerkesat per biresim si jane?
Kerkesat per biresim nuk mungojne, por femijet jane te pakte. Qe nga viti 1993 dhe deri me sot jane biresuar 1200 femije. Kjo eshte nje shifer e konsiderueshme dhe per ne si shoqate eshte nje pune pune mjaft e lavderueshme qe ka bere shteti nepermjet ketij institucioni. Duke qene oponent ne Komitetin Shqiptar te Biresimeve e them me bindje te plote se ai eshte nje institucion, i cili tani varet nga Ministria e Drejtesise, por me te vertete ben nje pune shume te madhe. Ne asnje rast une nuk kam lejuar dhe nuk do te lejoj qe te abuzohet me femijet pavaresisht se ç’mund te shkruaj dikush per keto abuzime. Nga 1200 femije qe jane biresuar brenda dhe jashte vendit eshte punuar shume, sepse ne qofte se keta femije sot do te ishin rritur ne institucionet shteterore do te kishin dale madhor siç kemi ne keto getot e jetimeve qe kane dale tani. Mund te them pa ekzagjerim se duhet te kishim dhe 20 institucione te tjera qe duhet te merreshin me rritjen e tyre. Sot nje jetimore ka 25-30 femije.
Pas jetimores c’ndodh me femijet jetim?
Ne kemi te drejte qe me statutin tone te shoqates qe te kontrollojme vazhdimesine e ketyre femijeve tek familjet qe ata shkojne. Domethene, familja qe i ka biresuar a kujdeset per keta femije, a i ka dhene arsimimin e duhur. Pavaresisht se nuk eshte i kushtezuar, çdo çift ka te drejte te marri femije duke qene se ne mbrojme te miren e femijes pa pare interesin e çifteve ne jemi te detyruar te bejme dhe perzgjedhjen e tyre. Kush çift mendojme se eshte ne rregull nga te gjitha anet, me arsimin, me problemet e gjyqesorit, nga gjendja ekonomike eshte me i preferuar nga ne. Duke qene se ka pak femije dhe shume çifte ne i japim femije atye çifteve qe jane me te mire. Por kjo nuk do te thote qe çiftet duhet te largohen nga biresimi, perkundrazi ne kemi dhene femije edhe ne fshat edhe ne zonat malore edhe personave qe nuk jane shume te pasur. Nje favor te madh ne drejtim te biresimit te femijeve jetim kane dhene agjencite e huaja qe veprojne ne Shqiperi, te cilat jane disa si, nga Amerika, Kanadaja, Italia etj. dhe shume shtete te tjera. Keto agjenci, perveç fmijeve te mire nga ana shendetesore qe kane marre, kane marre dhe nje numer te konsiderueshem femije me probleme shendetesore, te cilet ta themi hapur çiftet shqiptare nuk i pranojne. Po keto agjenci na kane marre femije jetim edhe mbi moshen 3 vjeç, 7 vjeç, 10 vjeç pse jo ne disa raste dhe 16 vjeç. Dhe jane vertete per te falenderuar.
Sa femije jetim jnae aktualisht ne te gjithe vendin?
Ne qofte se do te marrim vetem femijet jetim qe jetojne ne institucionet e shtetit jane 420 te tille. Po perveç ketyre qe ka shteti ka dhe ne institucione private, te cilet kujdesen per keta femije. Duke perfshire edhe keta gjithsej ne vendin tone jane rreth 800-900 jetime. Por ajo qe duhet te kemi parasysh eshte se jo te gjithe femijet qe jetojne ne qendra jetimore jane jetim. Prane shtepive tona te femijeve ka dhe femije me probleme sociale. Madje shumica e femijeve qe jane ne keto institucione jane me probleme sociale si probleme ekonomike, ose nje prind i burgosur.
Kush jane me te prirur per te bere biresime?
Me te prirur jnae ato familje qe jane te rregullta, qe nuk kane qene denuar. Ato familje qe kane nje arsim perkates, qe kane nje ekonomi te mire ne menyre qe femija te mos te vuaj kur te shkoje tek ajo familje. Por kjo nuk do te thote qe keto jane kushte kryesore, sepse ne kemi bere biresim e dhe ne familje pa arsim te larte, ne fshat, por kane qene familje te rregullta. Pikerisht, keto familje jane me te pranueshme per tu pranuar nga Komiteti i Biresimeve. Biresime ketu ka pasur edhe nga njerez te njohur si ministra etj. ka te drejten e vete edhe ai nuk ka mundur te kete femije dhe ka biresuar ketu. Ligji i ri ka shkurtuar pak ndejtjen e gjate te femijeve ne institucion. Duke i dhene mundesi gjykates qe brenda 6 mujorit te vendos per femijen. Keshtu ne qofte se nje nene qe le femijen ne nje jetimore per 6 muaj nuk kujdeset me per te, qe nga kjo dite gjykata ka mundesi qe te beje gati dosjen e femijes per biresim. Ne shtepine e femijes gjenden femije nga mosha 0-16 vjeç. Megjithse, ka dale vendimi gjykates per biresime dhe ne moshe te rritur per çiftet shqiptare eshte shume e veshtire te marrin femije ne kete moshe. Per kete arsye ne themi ta kapim kete femije sa eshte i vogel, sepse per biresim preferohen me teper femije te vegjel.
Cilat jane arsyet e braktisjes se femijeve?
Arsyet jane nga me te ndryshme. Ka qe i lene dhe ikin i braktisin. Por ka dhe nena qe i lene ne institucion dhe thone qe do vijme ti marrim pas nje kohe. Eshte e drejta e institucionit qe ti mbaje dhe te kujdeset per keta femije, derisa nena shkon ta takoje. Nje nene mund te shkoje ta shikoje femijen e vete nje here ne jave, nje here ne muaj. Ne te tilla kushte institucioni nuk ka te drejte qe kete femije ta çoj ne gjykate per ti dhene braktisjen perderisa nena shkon e takon. Vjen nje kohe qe nena e rregullon ekonomine dhe e mer femijen. Ne qofte se ajo deklaron me shkrim qe une do ta le kete femije ne institucion dhe ja jap shtetit atehere me mbushjen e gjashte muajve fillojne procedurat. Ka shume raste kur prinderit i sjellin femijet ne jetimore per srsye ekonomike se kane shume femije dhe nuk munden qe ti rrisin dot te gjithe. Tani me ligjin e ri qe ka dale nuk i ka me Ministria e Punes ne varesi keto institucione per biresim por kane kaluar ne varesi te bashkive dhe komunave ku ata jane. Gjithashtu, edhe fondi varet nga keto njesi.
Sa kohe zgjat nje biresim?
Prane Komitetit te Biresimit ka nje zyre sekretariati, eshte juristi, te cilet iu percaktojne çifteve dokumentet qe duhen. Duhen shume dokumenta duke filluar nga certifikata personale, deshmia qe nuk eshte i denuar, pasuria, libreza shendetesore, sigurimet shoqerore, etj. Te gjitha dokumentat dorezohen prane sekretariatit qe i jep çifteve dhe formularin qe duhet plotesuar per biresim. Kjo eshte nje procedure e gjate. Ka raste qe nje çift mund te presi 2-3 vjet per te biresuar nje femije.


8 Dhjetor 2007


*Cili eshte mendimi juaj per te adoptuar nje femije jetim?

A do te mund te benit ju nje gje te tille?

Mendoni qe eshte normale nga ana ligjit qe te zgjasin kaq shume nje doje adoptimi dhe te lene femijet neper jetimore?*

respekte

----------


## Erlebnisse

Une jam shume dakort me adoptimin e femijeve jetim, sepse keshtu i jepet edhe atyre mundesia te rriten ne ambient familiar, e drejte qe i perket cdo njeriu. Por shpesh here eshte edhe qeveria qe behet pengese per adoptimet, e shume cifte, nga deshira e madhe per te pasur femije, detyrohen te adoptojne larg vendit te tyre, kur ne fakt do ishte me kollaj te adoptohej nje po nga Shteti te cilit i perkasim. Jam shume dakort qe ne raste te tilla ligjet te jene strikte sepse behet fjale per jeten e nje femije, por sidoqofte kur shtrengimi i ligjeve ka si baze perfitim financiar s'ka me keq si per femijet ashtu edhe per prinderit qe duan femi.
Une do adoptoja per vete pa diskutim: "*prind nuk eshte ai qe te lind ne natyre, eshte ai qe te rrite ne jete".*

----------


## BaBa

jam..........    *PRO*

----------


## fisniku-student

Eshte e preferueshme qe Kur behet nje Adobtim i nje Femije ,Adoptuesi duhet ti tregoj te Adobtuarit se nuk eshte prindi i vertet por eshte Adobtuesi ,sepse e ardhmja premton patologji sociale tek ky Femijë ,nese e zbulon te verteten dikur...

Keshtu qe eshte e preferueshme qe Femija nese i perket moshes e cila ia mundeson qe te kuptoj diqka ateher patjeter duhet ta dij  te verteten e Adoptimit...

Patjeter qe ky akt i perket nje vepre Humane dhe Dukuri e dobishme per vetë shoqerin...

Pershendetje DI_ANA dhe lavdata per Temen...

----------


## DI_ANA

Mos braktis femijen, merr shperblim 10 mije leke ne muaj
Ministria e Punes percakton pagese mujore nenave per te mos lene femijet ne jetimore. Tirana dhe Shkodra, do te jene dy qytetet te cilat do te perfshihen te parat nga ky projekt. Perfitone nenat qe kane shume femije

Jonida Tashi

Subvencionimi i nenave me shume femije shihet si zgjidhje per te ulur braktisjen e femijeve si dhe numrin e femijeve ne jetimore. Ne varesi te kushteve qe keto familje ndodhen do te ndihmohen nga shteti me nje shume prej jo me shume se 10 mije lekesh ne muaj. Kryetari i shoqates Kombetare te Jetimeve, Kadri Aliaj, ka bere te ditur per gazeten “Albania”, se kjo nisme do te ndermerret se shpejti dhe fillimisht do te nis ne dy qytete, ne Tirane dhe Shkoder. Aliaj pohoi: “Kjo nisme do te filloje shume shpejt, Ministria e Punes qe eshte partnere me Shoqaten e Jetimeve do te vere ne zbatim kete projekt. I ketij mendimi jam edhe une, qe te subvencionohen nenat qe te mos i braktisin femijet”. Mbipopullimi i jetimoreve me femije me probleme sociale dhe ekonomike eshte nje fakt qe vihet re dukshem çdo dite pothuajse ne te gjitha jetimoret e vendit. Madje, keto institucione jane shnderruar ne streheza per te mbajtur keta femije.
Nisma
Ideja per marrjen e kesaj nisme ka qene pikerisht fakti qe pothuajse ne te gjitha jetimoret e vendit tone gjenden femije jo jetim, por te braktisur nga gjendja e veshtire ekonomike. Fakt ky qe vertetohet me se miri po te permendim shembullin e shtepise se femijeve “Zyber Hallulli” ne Tirane, ku nga 38 femije qe jane aty, 34 jane me probleme sociale dhe vetem jane 4 jetim. Pikerisht per kete arsye, Aliaj shprehet se i ka kerkuar me shkrese zyrtare shtetit qe te mos krijohen me jetimore, por te ndihmohen financiarisht keto familje. “Per te eliminuar braktisjen e femijeve eshte me mire qe shteti ti japi asaj familje jo sa shpenzon nje femije ne jetimore, por 10 mije leke dhe te shohim me pas se si do ta mbaj nena femijen”,- pohoi Aliaj. Sipas tij, duke e futur femijen ne jetimore, femijes i humbet berthama familjare. Per kete, kreu i shoqates se jetimeve, shprehet se, ai femije nuk e mendon me qe ka nene, teze, halle dhe njeh vetem femijet qe ka brenda institucionit.
Shpenzimi
Nje femije ne jetimore harxhon 268 mije lek ne muaj. Por ketu perfshihen dritat, uji, shkolla, veshjet, shkolla, librat etj. Duke qene se kjo shume lekesh eshte paksa e larte per te ndihmuar shume familje eshte sugjeruar qe keto nena me kushte te veshtira ekonomike, me probleme sociale, ose me shume femije te ndihmohen nga shteti me nje shume lekesh per te mos i çuar femijet ne jetimore. Kadri Aliaj, shprehet se “Une kam kerkuar nga shteti qe te mos i pranoje keta femije ne qendra jetimoresh, por nga 268 mije leke ne muaj qe merr secili prej tyre, t’i jepet te pakten nje pjese e kesaj shume familjes se femijes, ne menyre qe ajo te mos detyrohet ta braktise femijen e vet”. Kjo sipas Kadriut ka dy ane pozitive. Se pari, femija nuk humbet berthamen e familjes, qe eshte baza kryesore per te rritur nje femije, se dyti, femija rritet me kujdesin e nenes vet, qe ndryshon shume nga ai i institucionit
Braktisja
Arsyet e braktisjes se femijeve jane nga me te ndryshmet, por mbi te gjitha qendron gjendja e veshtire ekonomike. “Ka shume raste kur prinderit i sjellin femijet ne jetimore per arsye ekonomike se kane shume femije dhe nuk munden qe ti rrisin dot te gjithe”,- shprehet Kadri Aliaj. Ai shpjegon se, ka nena qe i lene femijet ne jetimore dhe ikin i braktisin. Nderkohe ka dhe nena qe i lene femijet ne institucion duke i bere te ditur drejtuesve te jetimoreve se do vijne ti marrim pas nje kohe. Ne te tilla raste institucioni eshte i detyruar qe ti mbaje dhe te kujdeset per keta femije, derisa nena shkon ta takoje. Nje nene mund te shkoje ta shikoje femijen e vete nje here ne jave, ose nje here ne muaj. Ne keto kushte institucioni nuk ka te drejte qe kete femije ta çoj ne gjykate per ti dhene braktisjen perderisa nena shkon e takon. Kjo per arsye se vjen nje kohe qe nena e rregullon ekonomine dhe e merr femijen. Vetem ne qofte se nena deklaron me shkrim qe une do ta le kete femije ne institucion dhe ja jap shtetit, atehere me mbushjen e gjashte muajve fillojne procedurat.
Niveli arsimor
Niveli ulet arsimor eshte nje tjeter problem shqetesues per keta femije. Kadri Alija, ka bere te ditur se ka konstatuar qe duke filluar qe nga viti 1995 niveli arsimor i ketyre femijeve ka pesuar renie. “Ne kemi dhene te drejta studimi per nxenes qe vazhdojne shkollen e larte, por shume pak jane te tille”,- shprehet kreu i jetimeve. Sipas tij, deri ne fillimin e shkolles se mesme keta femije jane te detyruar te mesojne, sepse jane ne ngarkim te shtetit. Ndersa, pasi nisin shkollen e mesme, ata nuk mbulohen me shteti dhe ketu jeta e tyre fillon te behet edhe me e veshtire. Sipas Aliajt, shume femije jetime fillojne ta lene mesimin qe nga viti 1-2 dhe marrin rruge te keqe se nuk ka kush te kujdeset me per ta.
Largimit nga jetimorja
Gjithsesi, me ose pa probleme, te detyruar nga faktore te shumte ata rriten ne keto shtepi deri ne moshen 14 vjeçare, ndersa me pas per ata nis nje tjeter jete shpeshhere me e veshtire. Pas kesaj moshe shteti i pajis dhe me nje te drejte studimi per shkolle te mesme dhe perfundimisht ata largohen nga jetimoret drejt nje rruge te panjohur. Ne mungese te dores se nenes dhe atehere kur keta femije “kane nevoje per nje dore”, kete nuk ua jep as shteti. Sipas Kadri Aliaj, ketu fillon me e keqja per keta femije. “E keqja nuk eshte gjate kohes qe keta femije jane ne institucion, pasi ketu jane te kontrolluar nga shteti. E keqja eshte kur shteti heq vemendjen nga ata dhe pikerisht ne momentin kur dalin prej shtepive te femijes per ne shkolle te mesme” – pohon ai. Ne ndryshim nga ligji nr.8153 mbi Statusin e Jetimit, sipas te cilit femijet qe gezojne statusin e jetimit duhet te strehohen nga shteti deri ne moshen 18 vjeçare, keta femije mbeten ne “rruge te hapura” ku strehes per te jetuar u behet vetem konvikti i shkolles se mesme qe vazhdojne. Kryetari i Shoqates pohon: ”Ky eshte nje problem ku shteti nuk ka bere gje gjate ketyre viteve dhe vazhdon te mos beje. Po ti shohesh jetimet qe ka Tirana, te cilet jane nga mosha 18-40 vjeç, rrine bashke nga 7-8 veta ne nje dhome konvikti ne kushte shume te veshtira per te jetuar”.


18 Dhjetor 2007

Marre nga gazeta Albania

----------


## oliver55

Nuk besoj se ka gje me te mirë qe ti jepet nje femije te braktisur, ngrohtesi familjare.A e mendojme dot veten tone kur ishim te vegjel,fjalet qe ishin me te shpeshta ishin Baba Mama.Po keta femije jetim a i kan perdorur keto fjale  kaq te embla dhe kaq te shkrurtra po me kuptim teper, teper, te fuqishme.BESOJ SE KURR NUK ESHTE VONE.qe dhe keta femije te braktisur e kane te nevojshme ti shprehin sepse jane fjale qe dalin pikerish nga shpirti i femijeve per prinderit. femija jetim eshte si njeriu pa sy.ne qoftese nuk kemi mundesi ti kthejme shikimin te pakte tju japim doren dhe tju tregojme rrugen ne te cilen i tregon cdo prind femijes. 

LOTI DEL NGA SYTE DASHURIA DEL NGA ZEMRA.
KURR MOS PASTE FEMIJE JETIM.
SE DHE ATA I KA BERE NENA.

----------


## DI_ANA

Jetimët i paraqesin Topit shqetësimet
15/02/2008  Takimi

Përfaqësues të Shoqatës Kombëtare të Jetimëve të Shqipërisë i paraqitën dje Presidentit të Republikës, Bamir Topi, shqetësimet me të cilat hasen në fushën e arsimimit, të strehimit, të kujdesit shëndetësor, etj. Gjatë takimit të zhvilluar në Presidencë, Topi i ka sugjeruar përfaqësisë së shoqatës që të mos hezitojnë të paraqesin kërkesat e tyre në të gjitha ato institucione të ekzekutivit, që janë të ngarkuara me ligj për zgjidhjen e tyre. Lidhur me çështjen e strehimit, për të cilën qeveria ka miratuar fondin për banesat sociale, Presidenti u sugjeroi përfaqësuesve të shoqatës që të nisin pa humbur kohë dialogun me autoritetet lokale dhe Ministrinë e Punës, të Çështjeve Sociale e të Shanseve të Barabarta për zgjidhjen e këtij problemi. Topi ftoi gjithashtu shoqatën që problemet e jetimëve t’i pasqyrojnë në media, duke bërë kështu sensibilizimin e gjithë shoqërisë për hallet e tyre.

gazeta "Metropol"

----------


## bebushja

Do ishte  vertet  veprimi shume i mire qe do bente kushdo familje ndaj ketyre femijve.......
Presidenti TOPI te japi letsime  ne procedurat e adoptimit te ketyre femijve dhe nga familje shqiptare qe ndodhen jashte shqiperise,,,,,,,,,, shume familjare   te tilla hasin ne shume probleme per te adoptuar femij nga vendi i tyre.

----------


## milanistja_el

*Jam plotesisht pro biresimit te femijeve. Askush nga ne nuk e zgjedh familjen ku lind, por te gjithe kane te drejte te jetojne ne nje familje ku te marrin dashuri, ngrohtesi dhe siguri. Kam njohur shume femije jetime qe tani fatmiresisht jane biresuar. Shume prej tyre i kam pare qe kur kane ardhur te vegjel fare, 1 muajsh dhe dy muajsh ne jetimoren e Elbasanit. I kam pare te rriten dhe te kenaqen me pak. Kerkojne vetem nje perkedhelje, nese i jepje perkedhelje i jepje çdo gje. 
Fatmiresisht kam mundur te mbaj kontakte me familjet e dy vajzave te vogla qe jane biresuar, flas me vajzat dhe me familjet dhe shoh se familja i ka ndryshuar plotesisht keta femije, jane me te qeshura dhe me te lumtura dhe jam shume e lumtur per ta. Uroj qe kete fat te mund te kene te gjithe femijet e braktisur.
Mendoj se shteti shqiptar duhet t'i lehtesoje procedurat per biresimin e ketyre femijeve edhe nga familjet shqiptare, sepse kohet e fundit vihet re fenomeni i biresimit te femijeve shqiptare nga çifte te huaja.*

----------


## sam1r

*Jam pro, eshte nje gje shum positive, per ata qe nuk mund te lindin femij, po pse jo edhe per ata qe kan femijet e tyre
Ti ofrosh dashuri prindore dikujt qe ska baba dhe nene, eshte gjest shum human*

----------


## Blue_sky

Une jam shume pro adoptimit te femijeve por shumica e shqipetareve nuk kane arritur ne ate emancipim social. Une kam nje kusheri te afert pa femije. Qekur e mbaj mend ai dhe e shoqja"ah sikur te kishim femije, ah sikur te kishim nje femije". Poashtu qekur mbaj mend im ate iu thoshte"adoptoni nje femije te vogel. Prind eshte ai qe rrit dhe jo kush e lind femijen." Ato "jo, duam gjakun tone." Nderkohe qe me vjen gjynah te puth e perqafoj prinderit e mi ne prezencen e tyre ngaqe te kepusin ne shpirt me ca shikime. Hajde mendje, hajde.

----------


## alibaba

Fëmiu nuk adoptohet për të trashëguar. Sepse ai realisht e trashëgon gjakun e vet.
Po s'ta fali natyra fëmiun, kuptoje që diçka nuk je në rregull dhe mos kërko më tepër.

Fëmiu adoptohet, për t'a ndihmuar, kur është jetim. I tregon se kënd e ka babë a nanë të vërtetë. E rrit dhe e qet në bukë të vet.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Fëmiu nuk adoptohet për të trashëguar. Sepse ai realisht e trashëgon gjakun e vet.
> Po s'ta fali natyra fëmiun, kuptoje që diçka nuk je në rregull dhe mos kërko më tepër.
> 
> Fëmiu adoptohet, për t'a ndihmuar, kur është jetim. I tregon se kënd e ka babë a nanë të vërtetë. E rrit dhe e qet në bukë të vet.


Anthem ti ke te drejten tende qe te mendosh keshtu,por une do te te kundershtoja ne  dy tre pika!
Po per ato raste kur bashkeshortet nuk mund te bejne femije?

Por ne rastet kur nje femije adoptohet per bamiresi dhe per trashegimtar ne te njejten kohe,ku qendron e keqja?!
Eshte xhesti me i bukur dhe me njerezor qe mund te bejme.

Po ne rastet kur femija lihet neper jetimore ose humbet prinderit,mos valle ky femije duhet lene ne meshire te fatit?
Asgje nuk te pengon te besh femijen e gjakut tend dhe te adoptosh dhe  nje jetim.

Pastaj eshte kollaj te besh femije,por eshte veshtire per ti rritur...Une prind quaj ate qe te rrit dhe jo ate qe te krijon por zhduket duke harruar gjakun qe ka sjelle ne jete?

Sa te tille ka qe lene femijet?Ka plot ne te gjithe boten,per fatin e keq te ketyre femijeve dhe per fatin e keq te botes egoiste dhe tinzare ne te cilen jetojme!
Femija eshte engjell dhe personalisht po te kisha mundesine do adoptoja pa hezitimin me te vogel.

----------


## alibaba

> Po per ato raste kur bashkeshortet nuk mund te bejne femije?


Pikërisht për këta isha duke fol. Sepse nëse nuk kanë fëmijë le të rrinë aty ku janë, e jo të shfaqin egoizmin e tyre që të marrin fëmijë sa për të pasur. Kjo është egoizëm, sepse atyre nuk u intereson që të ndihmojnë një fëmijë, por që të kenë një fëmijë për vete.

Unë thashë që kur merret fëmiu për t'a adoptuar, nuk bën të mbahen fshehtë gjërat, duhet t'i tregohen rrënjët e veta, kënd e ka babë e kënd nanë.

Pjella e huaj nuk bëhet e jotja.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

per mendimin tim esht dicka e mire...

----------


## DI_ANA

Mendoj qe njerezimi duhet ti perkushtohet pak me teper ketij fenomeni te dhimbshem.

----------


## Prudence

Shume humane.

----------


## toni007

jam pro,eshte nje shance per nje lete me te mire per femijen adoptimi .

----------


## the admiral

patjeter pro. duke bere kete gjest i jep femijes nje jete me te mire dhe me normale. eshte dicka shume humane. kur e rrit pastaj e ndjene si femijen tend...

----------


## saura

Kam pasur nje shoqen time te punes qe ka adoptuar nje femi ,ato qe ka bere ajo me te shoqin per ate femije ,nuk e  bejne as ato qe i kan lindur vete.

----------

